# 3 fingers under, or one finger over the knock?



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

3 fingers under, or one finger over the knock?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I draw three under and then drop the lower finger, shooting with two under. Some guys draw split, and then drop the top finger, which is similar I guess.


----------



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

National Field Archery Association Rules state:

An archer must draw and anchor the bowstring with the index finger touching the nock throughout the draw and release of the arrow. When the index finger is placed above the nock the middle finger is placed below the nock, the third finger, if used, must touch the middle finger; or the index finger must touch the bottom of the nock with the middle finger touching the index finger, and the third finger, if used, touching the middle finger. Finger position may not be changed during competition.



Does this mean one cannot remove a finger after the draw? I always assumed so, but I may be wrong.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Hightower650 said:


> National Field Archery Association Rules state:
> 
> An archer must draw and anchor the bowstring with the index finger touching the nock throughout the draw and release of the arrow. When the index finger is placed above the nock the middle finger is placed below the nock, the third finger, if used, must touch the middle finger; or the index finger must touch the bottom of the nock with the middle finger touching the index finger, and the third finger, if used, touching the middle finger. Finger position may not be changed during competition.
> 
> ...



I dont believe it means you cant remove a finger , I am pretty sure it means if you start split finger you have to stay that way or if you start index finger touching the bottom of the nock , then you have to stay that way for the duration of the competition you are in , otherwise you would be string walking and changing your anchor point


----------



## kyscout (Aug 29, 2005)

*split finger*

i split my fingers. one above the nock and 2 below.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I draw one over two under and drop the bottom finger off


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Hightower650 said:


> National Field Archery Association Rules state:
> 
> An archer must draw and anchor the bowstring with the index finger touching the nock throughout the draw and release of the arrow. When the index finger is placed above the nock the middle finger is placed below the nock, the third finger, if used, must touch the middle finger; or the index finger must touch the bottom of the nock with the middle finger touching the index finger, and the third finger, if used, touching the middle finger. Finger position may not be changed during competition.
> 
> ...


That means you can't use a Wilson tab because of the bit of leather that goes between the finger and the arrow nock.
the rule looks as if is says that the finger must stay in contact but it does not say that it has to be on the string.
I don't know about anyone else here but I take care that none of my fingers touch the arrow nock at all.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I shoot ten years with success in the IFAA and heard nothing from a rule that three fingers must touch the string !!!
Lock at the string walking shooters, they count the distances at the string and walk downward the nock point.
I shoot since ten years with two under, by drawing I have three under and by aiming or release I have only two finger at the string.


----------



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

I know that the rules do not require 3 fingers on the string - yes indeed 2 fingers is allowed.
I only question whether or not you can have 3 on during draw and then drop one off.
It does not sound like a big deal to me, I do not see why it would hurt to allow it. I am just curious.
I am not experienced NFAA or IFAA, I am just starting to get into it.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

I started shooting 3 under back when overdraws were popular. I found 3 under allowed me to draw my bow without haveing to hold my arrow on my rest with the index finger of my bow hand. When I tryed shooting split finger it would twist the string and send my arrow off the rest.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I shoot with split three fingers and pull the top finger off at full draw, in my anchor. But, I keep that top finger in contact with the the nock. I think this keep me within the rules. I know other shooters shoot with three fingers under and drop the bottom off at full draw. I think this is ok. I have even instructed my son to shoot this way. If the above rule was written to stop string walking then it should just say that.

Today's compound bows are getting shorter. Therefore its ok for compound finger shooter to adapt to the higher string angles. On the otherhand some may view this as unfair? Faster bows, shorter AtoA, long draw lengths and one finger on the string at release?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The rule used to say no stringwalking in the Bowhunter Style, but some people were taking their top finger and keeping it touching the nock and then would string walk with the lower 2 fingers thus the reason for the fingers having to touch one another. That is the reason for having it spelled out the way it is, bottom line is if folks would stop fudging the rules our Book would not be so darn thick and by the way some of these post are written the fudging is still going on. So don't be surprised if a new rule is added to control the shooters.. Don't forget that the above rule is only for the BH, BHFSL and Trad. styles and does not affect the FSL style..


----------



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

can somebody please explain what "string walking" is?

also - am I to assume that dropping off a finger after the draw is legal? I mean I know people are saying they do it, there are several posts here stating they do it, and yes I agree it otta be okay, but what is the "official" ruling on this?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*3 Fingers under*

Hightower650, I will try and explain what is string walking is, but first state that dropping off a finger (the bottom finger is ok in the Bowhunter limited & Bowhunter style-that is a non-sight style) you may get away with the top finger as long as it STAYS in contact with the nock through the draw and release. Back to string walking, the aiming of an arrow with no sight is one of the truest ways to shoot a bow. Way back, when there was no sights, an Archer found out that aiming with the point was more accurate, so instead of having to aim low for a close shot and higher for a long shot he would move his fingers on the string downward for the shorter shots (this used to be as much as an 1" sometimes (say 10yds) and as he shot farther he would move his fingers up towards the nock untill he got to his point-on (60-80 yards). Translation is the point was his front sight and moving his fingers was his back sight. He could also have more than 1 anchor, may be his cheekbone for anything under 40yds and the corner of his mouth for over 40 all the way to say 80 yds. That is a nickle tour of the BareBow style and I might add that at one time the NFAA National Champion was the Barebow shooters sinc eit was frowned on to use a sight (a sight was considered a form of legal cheating). Hard as it may seem and shows you how far Archery has come


----------



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou! Very good explanation!!
Very educational post this has turned out to be for me!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I thought string walking is for bare bow shooters only? I can't see any reason why limited class (bow with sights) would string walk? Correct me on these points if I am wrong. The few target shoots that I have shoot, I was put in the release class with scopes. Other fingers shooters shot scopes! Can someone explain what are all the classes and does this rule apply? I thought I was clear on this but apparently not.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

I use three under but... I hold at full draw with just one. The "Pointer" finger. :wink:


----------



## beowulf (Dec 20, 2004)

*Advantage or disadvantage?*

I draw with split (1 on top; 2 under) finger; then release top and shoot with 2 under. Any advantage or disadvantage in 3 fingers under, or one finger over the knock?


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Boyd said:


> I use three under but... I hold at full draw with just one. The "Pointer" finger. :wink:


I shot this way until may pointer finger went numb.


----------

